# common problems ???



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

i have just joined up to here for some info and advise on a mrk 1 TT coupe (225)
i have been looking down south for a few, but i am trying to do my homework on the common problems.

when do the cambelts/aux belt need changing?
is there any any common issues with the turbos?
is there been any common problems with the transmission and 4 wheel drive and how often does the oil need changed, and should this be stamped in the book??

lauren


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey there,

Firstly, welcome to the forum! Prepare to be hooked, it is going to be a new addiction for you.

answers to your questions: cambelt is either 50,000miles or 5 years which ever comes first. Check to make sure that this has been done on the car you buy as its a bit costly, if it hasnt then use this as a bargaining toll when haggling on the price.

Ive not personaly experienced any problems with my turbo and there isnt to many posts on here about them, so i would say that your safe on this part and the engines are like steam trains they just keep going.

With the transmission i would say the thing that you have got to look after is the haldex which needs a new filter every 40,000 miles and oil every 20,000. Check this has been done if it hasnt then do it straight away as its £500 to replace a haldex. The oil and filter change is only £40 though.

Im sure someone else will be along shortly to give you some more info.

regards Simon


----------



## Constantinos (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Cambelt change at 60000 miles but there are reports of some failing before that. 
No issues with turbos that I know of.
Transmission will feel a bit weird at first but you will get used to it.
Coilpacks, Maf, spark plugs may need changing depending on current condition.


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

I might jump on the back of this thread, if I can, so as to not drown the forum with lots of threads on the same topic. I just cannot seem to find the Buying Tips page.

I did find though a FAQ thread (not page) http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8582
And a list of TT's from there. Maybe of help to the thread starter.

The question about cambelt worries me; I've heard peopel say prices vary between 500 and 1000 all in, inclusive of water pump. So if anyone has Buying Hints/Tips (not exhaustive list) for a 3.2, great...


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Common faults listed on this thread



Stucoupe said:


> The question about cambelt worries me; I've heard peopel say prices vary between 500 and 1000 all in, inclusive of water pump. So if anyone has Buying Hints/Tips (not exhaustive list) for a 3.2, great...


Prices are usually around the £400 mark for a cambelt change but that worry obviously doesn't affect the V6


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Common faults listed on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea how often the Chains need doing?
100k?


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

no ideas?

Also, was looking at the DSG. The wiki (here) does not seem to suggest any problems. However, the honestjohn site suggests that DSG Heat exchangers start to fail. Is this a problem for anyone yet, or we looking at 10years plus?


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

Stucoupe said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Common faults listed on this thread
> ...


I would say 'Never'...but this is just based on general knowledge of engines with chains rather than knowing specifically what Audi say.TC's generally give warnings by being noisy if worn.

On the other hand,if you were doing a general overhaul on a high mileage engine most would replace the chains as a matter of course.


----------



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey Welcome!

another thing is to check for leakages when it rains (or a carwash).


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey lauren, the cambelt change is now in fact 50k or 5 years.

coull cars did mine for 290 and that incl the waterpump.

just check for creaks from the suspension as the arbs and droplinks can deteriorate.

then make sure the clutch pedal isnt creaking when you press it as that indicates a master/slave cylinder fault.

then look for the normal wear and tear.


----------



## l4uren (Mar 8, 2009)

i would say that is pretty reasonable priced to be honest

i am still tryig to look for one which has already had one already done.


----------

